# 5x5 tent what to do for circulation



## DankHobbyist (Dec 15, 2014)

Buying fans for circulation.  Not sure how many what size I like the clip on 6" but can't find one that oscillates.  What do you guys use for your tents?


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 15, 2014)

I like circulation and I have the room so I have a floor standing oscillator. Probably a 15" blade. Really keeps the air moving but it's not a strong or fast breeze. Just a lot of air movement. Plus, I have a small Holmes clip on (Holmes piece of crap) and I have a booster for an intake fan.

In my tent, I have 2 plain oscillators and a duct booster on my intake.

I had trouble finding a model I liked in the clip ons but the table models had a million choices. What I did was buy a bathroom shelf. One of those extendable rod kind that press between the floor and ceiling with a spring. This is a single pole model and has infinitely adjustable shelves. I attached it to the corner pole on my tent and now I have small shelves in the corner to put the fan and, whatever.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 16, 2014)

I have this cool mounting bracket that I had a welder make up for me so that I could wall mount oscillating fans.  It is simply a flat piece of steel with a piece of follow tubing welded in at an angle--much like those wall mount flag poles they have.  You may be able to get a welder to make up something similar with a clip mount as it is a tent.  If not, your next best option is probably a tower fan as the base is quite a bit smaller than the larger circular fans.

The shelf thing is a great idea Hackerman.  One of the problems with tents is that you cannot simply screw things into the walls.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 16, 2014)

Take a desk fan that is the size you want and moves the way you want and flip it upside down and mount it to the ceiling in your tent now you got floor space and the fan you want works very well


----------



## DankHobbyist (Dec 17, 2014)

Awesome ideas.  So, how much fan do I really need?  How many 6" clip on's?  Don't want one cause they don't oscillate.  Anyone seen any small clip on fans that oscillate?  Was thinking like 3 6" clip on's.
I will have more exchange per minute than I really want.  But still need circulation.  As far as vent fans- any reason not to fire them for short burst or often?  Better letting em run?  Is on off  every 5 mins hard on them.  I have hyperfans.


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 17, 2014)

Bigger the better is my philosophy (since there's a lot of women at this site, I'll probably get a lot of agreement  ). As big as you can fit. Nothing like good air movement to make plants happy.

This isn't exactly the one I bought but you get the idea. I just attached the pole to my tent corner pole and had 3 shelves.

http://www.target.com/p/better-livi...741361#prodSlot=medium_1_62&term=shower+caddy

It opened up my fan selection from clip-ons to desktop models.


----------



## MR1 (Dec 17, 2014)

DankHobbyist, leave your exhuast fan on all the time. If you shut it off you will loose negative pressure which will allow odors to escape your tent.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 18, 2014)

An oscillating fan hanging from the ceiling of the tent and over the light is not going to do what it is supposed to.  You want the oscillating fan pointed at the plants to give them a bit of "wind" to help strengthen the stems and it also helps to remove heat from directly under the light.  It would work fine to put a couple of non oscillating fans clipped to different tent poles if you can reach all the plants that way.

When  you say vent fan are you speaking of your exhaust fan?  If so, leave it on all the time.  During vegging, plants need a continual supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on and in flowering, like MR1 mentioned, it creates the negative pressure that you need to keep odors contained.  How large is you exhaust fan?  I have a 6" Vortex in a space smaller than yours and it is not too much air exchange--I like to exchange the air in my space several times a  minute.  However if you have a larger fan than say 8" and you want less air exchange, buy a fan speed controller and set it where you want it.

Pssst, Hackerman, no bigger is not always better....


----------



## DankHobbyist (Dec 18, 2014)

Got 10 and 2 8 inch hyperfans that are dial able from 30-100%.  950cfm filter.  Is there any problem running filter at low cfm if fan is good for it?  Will it's lifespan shorten?  What would you suggest for circulation fans 5x5 gorilla tent.  I like hackermans idea.  Would 2 stand up fans be good?  How about 3 tower fans horizontally.  Also do circulation fans need to move air through canopy?  I am likely only going to use 4x4 or 4x5 area for canopy 3ft deep at most first run.  Would it be beneficial to use computer fans (4) pointing up under canopy?  Thank you guys for your help.


----------



## MR1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I like the Hyper fans, don't have one yet but they have their own speed control designed for the fan . I should not hurt the fan running whatever speed you choose.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Dec 18, 2014)

MR1 said:


> I like the Hyper fans, don't have one yet but they have their own speed control designed for the fan . I should not hurt the fan running whatever speed you choose.



I know fans good what about filter running at 30 percent cfm.  Will it hurt filter?


----------



## MR1 (Dec 18, 2014)

No it should not hurt the filter running it below capacity, only if you run above it's capacity which would not necessarily hurt the filter , it would just lose it's effectiveness.


----------

